# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Aplicacion de micorrizas en el cultivo de tara o taya

## Alper

Amigos:
Me interesa el tema de la aplicación de *micorrizas* en el cultivo de tara o cualquier otro frutal.
Quisiera saber si existen productos comerciales en el mercado y si son específicos para cada  especie.
Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Control natural de pulgones con aplicacion  de em activado + biol Aplicación de derechos antidumping en importación de biodiésel dinamizará el mercado, afirman

----------


## gjaram

No conosco la Tara o Taya, pero si conosco algo de las micorrizas. Antes que nada sabías que existen varios tipos de micorrizas y que un 80-90% de las plantas forman esta asociación con el hongo?.  Estos hongos simbióticos le entregan algunas ventajas nutricionales a las plantas. Debido a esto numerosoas empresas crearon preparaciones de ciertos tipos de micorrizas (vesiculo arbuscular, endomicorriza, ericoides, etc). En el fondo estas preparaciones son cultivos del hongo que aporta beneficios a ese cultivo. En el mercado existen este tipo de preparados y uno de ellos se llama Mycoral que es un suplemento en base a 3 cepas de hongos. Este tipo de productos los puedes encontrar en las páginas que ofrecen productos biotecnológicos, agricultura orgánica. A pesar de sus bondades, al igual que los productos fijadores de nitrógeno,  no se utilzan ampliamente a nivel comercial, y pienso que una de las causas debe ser por sus altos costos. Cuentame que tipo de planta es la Tara?....para no tener que buscarlo en el internet, gracias. Gloria

----------


## Alper

Gracias Gloria por la información.
Conozco algo del tema de micorrizas, mi interés es realizar algunas pruebas de su aplicación en plantas de tara en costa.
Si el producto comercial es caro, habrian otras alternativas para su propagación, desde plantas que comprobadamente tengan los hongos micorríticos en forma natural.
He visto alguna información que las micorrizas serán una de las formas de nutrición vegetal del futuro. Muchos países ya lo emplean en múltiples cultivos.
La gran ventaja es que solo se aplica una vez y dura toda la vida de la planta.
Hay un video interesante de la tara que dejo a continuación:  www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A2UirK60SY  
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## gjaram

Asi es, lo primero es comenzar con pruebas experimentales. En Chile hay algunas empresas que comercializan estos productos. En Perú tambien debe existir. Preguntale a 2 empresas proveedoras de fertilizantes, pesticidas, insumos para viveros:: Inés Valdivieso de LITEC (435-2372 RPM *156128 Nextel 99-818*8347, mail: ventaslitec@gmail.com y don Aniceto Rodriguez de Maruplast Telf: 719 5682 Fax: 255 6149  Nextel: 816*2268 RPM#979307  Email: informes@maruplast.com, tambíen trabajan con insumos para invernadero y te pueden ayudar.
No pude acceder al link que me envías, pero vi que hay hartos videos al respecto en youtube. Es una forma alternativa de cultivo el utilizar micorrizas, especialmente para al agricultura sostenible...lo que muchos quieren a futuro, pero realmente no creo que sea capáz de reemplazar a la agricultura tradicional. Es una opción mas de contribuir a no dañar la naturaleza. Ojala que encuentres un buen proveedor y suerte con tus cultivos, hasta pronto, Gloria

----------

Alper

----------


## consuelomedina

La utilización de hongos micorrícicos se hace cada vez mas común y atractivo para quienes deseen desarrollar una agricultura orgánica, hay que recordar que son microorganismos, por lo tanto su aplicación en conjunto con agroquímicos van en desmedro del desarrollo de esta asociación simbiótica mutualista. De acuerdo a la familia de esta especie _Caesalpinia spinosa_ (Caesalpiniacea) y sus características, debe hacer simbiosis endomicorriza arbuscular, pero también ectomicorriza, por lo tanto se forman carpóforos, setas o callampas. Bueno, la verdad es que si deseas inocular, estos productos deben estar previamente probados  ya que no todos los hongos actúan de igual manera frente a diferentes climas y suelo. En cuanto a la especificidad de estos hongos, si son específicos, por ejemplo en el caso de los arándanos, estos solo se asocian a hongos micorricicos ericoides (para familia ericaceae), sin embargo micorrizas arbusculares esta presente en el 85% de las plantas. bueno espero aportar con un grano de arena. saludos.

----------


## Alper

Gracias Consuelo, tus aportes son muy interesantes.
Partiendo de que los hongos micorricicos son propios de cada especie, estoy pensando lo siguiente: 
He observado plantas de Tara en forma silvestre en las zonas endémicas de Cajamarca, Perú.Todas siguen el ciclo de producción de acuerdo al ciclo de las lluvias de la estación.
Al contar con agua se cargan de hojas y luego flores y frutos, esto se repite año tras año, *sin ningún tipo de fertilización*. Vengo observando esto ya por diez años. 
En los cultivos en la costa, con riego tecnificado y fertilización por el sistema de riego y foliar, *con gran costo económico*, las cuales tienen 8 años aproximadamente de sembradas,
el porte y desarrollo no se compara con las plantas silvestre, por lo menos en las que yo he observado.
Todo esto me hace suponer el gran papel que estan jugando las micorrizas. 
Que opinas acerca de obtener una muestra de raices de estas plantas tanto de la sierra como de la costa, para que en un laboratorio adecuado, realizar un examen de las micorrizas presentes en ellas.
Para luego plantearnos el tema de su propagación en laboratorio y posterior aplicación en campo.
A los amigos foristas que puedan darme su opinión, les estaré muy agradecido.

----------


## gjaram

Alper y a todos los que les interesa el tema de micorrizas, les dejo unos artículos sobre fertilización de micorrizas en cultivos como platanos, orquídeas, sobre sus propiedades y una prospección de la presencia de microrrizas en las ericaceas, entre las que se encuentran los arándanos. Espero les sea de utilidad, Gloria

----------


## kscastaneda

Las micorrizas (hongos) son muy comunes en casi todo tipo de  plantas y suelo, y podríamos decir que no es necesario micorrizar  !!! solamente basta con reducir el uso de agroquímicos y aplicar  composta EM-biol EM con Microorganismos Eficaces y promoveremos el desarrollo de micorrizas con todos sus  beneficios para la planta y suelo: mayor absorción y disponibilidad de  N, P, K, Ca y otros, mayor resistencia de la planta condiciones adversas  en general. Al usar EM se promueve el desarrollo de micorrizas. microrriza.jpg  No es necesario montar una reproducción sino darle las condiciones adecuadas al sustrato suelo. 
Saludos,

----------


## consuelomedina

DSC06365.jpgLa inoculación con hongos micorrícicos es estrictamente para el desarrollo de agricultura orgánica. Se han realizado numerosos estudios en los que se demuestra que la inoculación artificial, con hongos micorrícicos a especies de interés agrícola, incrementa la nutrición y el crecimiento de la planta, aumenta la defensa contra patógenos y le permite a su vez superar situaciones de estrés biótico y abiótico (Plenchette et al. 1983). La micorrización temprana de las plantas puede ser también interesante en situaciones en que la cantidad de inóculo en el suelo agrícola sea muy baja o por la existencia de un cultivo anterior no hospedador, y/o donde las poblaciones autóctonas no sean lo suficientemente agresivas y eficaces (Jeffries, 1987; Lemoine et al. 1992).
En esta imagen se observan enrollamientos de hifas de hongos micorricícos en una raiz de arándanos, esto una vez que inoculé plántulas desarrolladas en un sustrato esterilizado (sin presencia de microorganismos).DSC06365.jpg

----------


## Alper

Bajo el supuesto de que mi plantación ya tenga micorrizas, naturales ó inoculadas, el manejo que deberia darle a mi plantación deberia ser estrictamente orgánico.
Si prescindo de los *fungicidas*, pero en algunos casos debo emplear* insecticidas* a nivel foliar, estaria yendo en desmedro de las micorrizas presentes en el suelo?
Gracias por las respuestas.

----------


## consuelomedina

En cuanto a las aplicaciones foliares de insecticidas puedo rescatar que existen casos en los cuales su utilización en cultivos micorrizados han mostrado efectos favorables sobre sus poblaciones fúngicas MA, posiblemente por su efecto contra insectos competidores y predadores, como es el caso de Collembola. 
Es importante conocer el insecticida a aplicar.

----------


## carolinajv78

Buenas Tardes.. 
conocen de algun centro de acopio de Tara o Taya en Cajamarca?_.. vale la pena traerlo a lima o a Trujillo si es que hay centros de acopio aqui?_.. siguen siendo el precio de 180 soles por quintal?..ojala alguien pueda ayudarme.. saludos!!  
Carolina

----------


## Alper

Estimada Carolina:
Si vas a vender pequeñas cantidades, existen varios acopiadores en la localidad de San Marcos, muy cerca de Cajamarca.
De todas maneras te dejo un teléfono de contacto para consulta: *98-0439951*, si tienes volúmenes importantes.
Eres productora de Taya, bajo cultivo ó recolección, donde te ubicas?
Saludos cordiales.

----------

carolinajv78

----------


## carolinajv78

Alper muchas gracias por la informacion....
en Cajamarca en la zona de Matara tenemos 6 has disponibles para sembrar con agua de rio y manantial y lo que estamos averiguando es en que seria mas provechoso  invertir.. tara, palta, aguaymanto ...
hace unos dias unos ingenieros que estan en el tema de aguaymanto, evaluaron la zona y les gusto mucho sin embargo ofrecen un alquiler muy bajo y pensamos mejor nosotros trabajar las tierras. 
sabes el precio de la tara ?_... 
gracias de nuevo por el mensaje.. saludos!

----------


## Alper

Estimada Carolina:
Hace algunos años realizamos un cultivo experimental de Tara en el sector La Colpa, Cajamarca, *2,650 m.s.n.m*.Area 1 Ha.
Empleando sistema de riego tecnificado, el cultivo se implantó en forma paralela a otro ubicado en la zona de Nuevo Horizonte, Guadalupe, La Libertad, *50 m.s.n.m.* Los resultados no fueron buenos en Cajamarca: lento desarrollo, después de tres años, todavia no se tenia producción comercial, al cuarto año y en vista de los pobres resultados obtenidos, se eliminó el cultivo.
Comparando con el cultivo instalado en Guadalupe, la producción comercial se inició a partir del tercer año y continua hasta la fecha.
Espero te sirva esta experiencia práctica.
Me interesaria conversar personalmente en Cajamarca, si crees oportuno enviame un número de contacto.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## mariodiaz

saludos..alguien tiene sabe que empresas comercializan Micorrizas... o alguna referencia..

----------


## kscastaneda

Mario con que fines quieres las micorrizas ?

----------


## mariodiaz

Lo necesito para realizar un ensayo con hortalizas, en especial la cebolla..

----------

